# Os



## samson0999 (3. Mai 2007)

hi,
ich habe dieses Tut glesen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html

habe jetzt die Frage wie man das statt auf eine Diskette auf eine CD brennen kann. Ich habe es schon mit Nero versucht konnte aber dann nicht davon booten. wie geht es dann?


Danke schon mal!

mfg Samson


----------



## samson0999 (17. Mai 2007)

kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## chrysler (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Grundsätzlich gilt, wenn du von CD booten möchtest, dass du im Bios das First Boot Device, also das Laufwerk, von dem zuerst gebootet werden soll, auf das CD-Laufwerk stellst.
In das Bios kommst du meist über Drücken der Tasten F8 bzw. Del (Löschen-Taste).


----------

